# Rice....



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Some of you are going to wonder what in the heck this is all about&#8230;others of you might think that you know what this is about. However; ONE of you will know exactly what this story is about&#8230;.

For you see, a long, long time ago, people who had done wrong in one part of our great land, could simply change their name and drift. Drift off into a new land and start a new life under a new name. Back then, and I mean way back then as some of you might remember (I am too young to remember that far back but at least ONE of you can for sure) a fella could change his name and start a new life, but there was a problem with that. For you see readers, a person can change their name but they cannot change who/what they are.

See, people that had changed their name and started a new life, where unable to change their very fabric of who they are. Pretty soon, they would start acting the way that they used to. They would start talking the way they used to also. Using the same names that they call someone or acting the same way that they used to out in, oh I don't know, lets say, public areas.

Now things would be a little out of sink but still plausible, until someone said something to another fella. Ohh, you could see what was a commin'. Because you see, the fella that got called a name or what-have-you would start doing a little checking because it seemed all to familiar. He might have to make some phone calls and send off some telegraphs to ask some questions. Not like today though! Oh no Sir! Today lets say someone changes their name in, gosh I don't know, lets just say a 'chat room' or some place on line where they can be whatever they want to be. Nowadays, all you have to do is check a few ISP address's and such. For you see young readers, computers are like fingerprints. Bet some of you didn't know that did you? Not only ISP's though, because as some people know, you can get around stuff like that too. It is called by many names but 'froggin', 'jumping', and 'ghosting' are just a few examples. There are other things to check too.

So you see folks, there are a lot of ways to check up on folks that are being nasty and sometimes if it is all brought out into the light of public scrutiny it can make someone look mighty foolish. Why, the best thing someone that has changed their name to be something different could do would be to just ride off into the sunset, never to be heard of again and leave the good towns folk alone.

Hope you enjoyed this here little story. Some might take it as with a grain of Rice&#8230;.others don't like Rice at all.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

LITTLE ROCK


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Post !!!!! It has been seen all to often!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I"m personally a fan of fresh steamed sushi rice.

Not so much a fan of day old warmed over rice though. It gets hard and gritty.

Just sayin'


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Are we talking about my all-time favorite National Football League receiver and soon to be Hall of Famer = Jerry Rice??? On second thought, Jerry Rice wasn't much of a trash talker and he let his play on the field speak for himself. I guess I was confused, maybe this Rice didn't even make it onto the Junior Varsity team???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LOL


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't get it?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

walker said:


> I don't get it?


Had you joined in August instead of September you might understand. :beer:

PM sent.....


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't like it when people are nasty to each other. What are you planning to do to these nasty people on the internet Rude?


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an idea. Let's get a petition going to ban "mean" people on the internet ... aw heck let's just ban "mean" people. We can circulate it at all the bake sales across the state. I know it would get voted for because who doesn't like "mean" people. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walker said:


> I have an idea. Let's get a petition going to ban "mean" people on the internet ... aw heck let's just ban "mean" people. We can circulate it at all the bake sales across the state. I know it would get voted for because who doesn't like "mean" people. :wink:


Rude was trying to alert people that we may have a person who was once banned back again. We have had one person back four or five times. When they do that they often are just back to cause trouble. Moderators need to know that. 
I am going to lock this thread, because stirring the pot for a little action is one thing, but stirring it when there is already a problem is a problem in itself.


----------

